# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Okulista Onkolog-  Prywatnie. Kraków.

## az46

Bardzo proszę o informację gdzie szukać możliwości konsultacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja znam z Krakowa bardzo dobrego okulistę - dr Arkadiusz z centrumoculus.pl

----------


## AndrzejMiłosz

SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej oferuje szeroki zakres pomocy medycznej w specjalizacji okulistyki. To najlepszy ośrodek tego typu w Polsce.

----------

